# Current Generation (As of 2012)



## Tragic_Technician (Jun 17, 2012)

First of all, I am not trying to be bigoted here, from one of the things I have learned after reading on about my personality type is to take on many different points of view, and not actively judge things so blindly. If anything, this is solely my private opinion, and not a fact, this is just how I see things from my point of view.

However, I can't help but get a feeling that the rest of my generation (I'm 18) do nothing but drink, have parties without any reason to celebrate. No longer care about values such as Honor, honesty and keeping to their word. They don't respect elders, teachers, or their superiors, and appear as very blunt, not really caring about manners.

I am not saying this is a case of the whole generation, as there are people who do care about these things, and don't go crazy on parties and drinking. I have a few friends who fall into that category, and they're all my trusted allies, who I would trust my own life.

Maybe it's just me though, maybe I'm just different from them, and don't fit into the social norms. I don't even like to wear what people wear nowadays, because I find it uncomfortable and too much into people's faces. I don't listen to the genre of music, nor do I like it, it's just noise to me. For me a song has to send a message, and nowadays the message is pretty much "Hey _beautiful_ people, let's snort coke, have sex every 6 seconds and never be responsible!", that again is just my opinion.

Maybe I'm just an old person, stuck in a young man's body. That's actually pretty cool, and it fits to one of the descriptions of an INFJ, who often feel like "old souls". Funnily enough, I would often fantasize as child, that I reincarnated from all of these different people, by looking at my own palm and seeing some of the smaller lines combine into a bigger one.

I guess I don't know, maybe I simply shouldn't care, and carry on being me rather than judge others.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Tragic_Technician said:


> *I guess I don't know, maybe I simply shouldn't care, and carry on being me rather than judge others.*
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think you nailed it with that last statement. The vapidness of mainstream culture is really irritating at times, but it's probably best not to worry too much about what other people are enjoying and just enjoy whatever you enjoy. I'm a rap fan and I *despise *mainstream rap, but don't really begrudge others their love of it. It's not really my thing, so I just ignore it and move on. I find that my life is less frustrating that way.


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

Tragic_Technician said:


> However, I can't help but get a feeling that the rest of my generation (I'm 18) do nothing but drink, have parties without any reason to celebrate. No longer care about values such as Honor, honesty and keeping to their word. They don't respect elders, teachers, or their superiors, and appear as very blunt, not really caring about manners.


I think you should see it like a trend. There's one part of the population following it, and another part is asking themselves why on earth people buy/do/wear such monstrous things, but if that other part isn't going to unite and raise awareness and talk about alternatives with each other, nobody is going to notice there even is an anti-movement. 

Also, Coco Chanel said a notable thing once: _"I invented my life by taking for granted that everything I did not like would have an opposite, which I would like."_


----------



## BowserKoopa (Jul 28, 2012)

Trust me, not every person from our generation is partying, drinking, disrespecting authorities, following trends or not caring about values such as honesty, honor and keeping to their word. Well, it's not like the other generations didn't do that as teenagers/young adults too. We're still way too young to define what the values of our generation are.


----------

